# Tadpoles!!



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

So i went to the lake yesterday... and somehow came home with somewhere around 50ish tadpoles. Currently they are living in a Mcdonalds large cup (rinsed and drained, of course), but i will put them in the 30 gallon after lunch... I was planning only filling it 3 inches deep. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

serious??? oh my this i gotta see


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

shallow water, something to hide in/under and lots and lots and lots of food. Flakes always worked for me. I LOVE catching tadpoles!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I put a clay pot, a large rock, and a plastic plant in there. I put them in the 30 gal because the other tanks have/will have bettas in them. These ARE NOT betta food....


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's awesome! Do you have any idea of the species?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Photos please... :3
Love catching the squishy little guys!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ooo, yeah. Photos!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Back when there was ditches surronding each parcel of land here, I used to catch tadpoles alot. However they put in a sewer system and the ditches all dried up - no more tadpoles  

No more tadpoles and I haven;t seen fireflies here in years...So sad


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

me too that why i gotta see them i haven't laid eyes on a tadpole since i was 16 i'm now 28 years ols


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

The record high temps for this spring brought the frogs and vegetation early this year. It caused the frogs to spawn too early and the trees bloomed too early...therefore...when the frogs should be developing, the thirsty trees sucked up all their moisture... drying up the puddles. Killing the frogs.

I love frogs and tadpoles


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

*Not tadpoles .... *

:-( So, I was staring at the little boogers and I spied fins. Crap.Oh well, im hoping for baby bluegills. Ill move this to the "other fish" section and start a new thread.

That is soo sad!No tadpoles, just sewers? I like sanitary towns but honestly...

Anywho... I need to create an album and all that junk.... fun. Im gonna need help raising my baby fishies so stick around! Thanks!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

shadowpony said:


> :-( So, I was staring at the little boogers and I spied fins. Crap.Oh well, im hoping for baby bluegills. Ill move this to the "other fish" section and start a new thread.
> 
> That is soo sad!No tadpoles, just sewers? I like sanitary towns but honestly...
> 
> Anywho... I need to create an album and all that junk.... fun. Im gonna need help raising my baby fishies so stick around! Thanks!


Share pictures


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can I just hijack a sec? We still have lots of streams round here and I'd love to watch a tadpole grow into a frog (and then release it back into the wild, of course), but what do you need to care for them? I'd only catch a couple.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Can I just hijack a sec? We still have lots of streams round here and I'd love to watch a tadpole grow into a frog (and then release it back into the wild, of course), but what do you need to care for them? I'd only catch a couple.


You can go to the source, and get the huge globs of algae they are found in for them. Just be sure not to let anything in like a dragonfly larvae (are there dragonflies in Australia?!), anything large that could eat the tadpole. The algae should have tons of little bugs and stuff.
Alternatively, you can buy frog pellets from the pet store, and crush that. But I'd be sure to include some wild food, and gradually wean off pellets before releasing it back into the wild. Since, well there's no pellets in the wild and it should know what to look for.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

RayneForhest said:


> Share pictures


 as soon as i figure out how....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Olympia said:


> You can go to the source, and get the huge globs of algae they are found in for them. Just be sure not to let anything in like a dragonfly larvae (are there dragonflies in Australia?!), anything large that could eat the tadpole. The algae should have tons of little bugs and stuff.
> Alternatively, you can buy frog pellets from the pet store, and crush that. But I'd be sure to include some wild food, and gradually wean off pellets before releasing it back into the wild. Since, well there's no pellets in the wild and it should know what to look for.


Sounds good! My dad's on board with this, but I'm pretty sure I'll never convince my mother.  Would a 3 gal tank be ok for a couple?
And yes, we do have dragonflies.  No frog pellets, though. I'd have to keep them on a wild diet constantly (no bad thing, of course).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, 3 gallons will be fine for I'm guessing 5. They need lot's of water changes, of course (remember that in a natural environment ammonia/nitrite/nitrate are usually not present).
The wild food is good, because depending on the species, tadpoles are vegetarian/carnivorous/omnivorous. I think most are omnivores.. Even so keep lot's of small water bugs present. When they get larger, you can start catching/buying small crickets for them. At the first sign of legs I'd set up some land source for them.
If at any point they don't seem to be growing, I'd supplement with some fish food just in case.


----------

